# Special Meal out in Rome



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello,

DH and I are off to Rome to celebrate out 10th Wedding Anniversary and I'm looking for somewhere really special to take DH on our actual Anniversary date for a Meal.

Does anyone know any fantastic Resturant that is a "must do" there please.  The only food I don't eat is seafood so anywhere other than that is great.

Thanks
Shelley xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

We went for our Honeymoon and Wedding Anniversary a couple of years later, we ate in Piazza Navona on both special occasions and there are lots of beautiful restaurants there which are seated out in the Piazza next to the beautifully lit water features/sculptures, I can highly recommend that as an option it was gorgeous.

Axxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Amanda,

Thanks for the recommendation   .  Can you remember roughly where it was in comparison to some monument or place please.

 Shelley x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah there are three waterfalls/statues in a row and it was on on the front side of the statues and at the end of the three it had a red and white canopy out the front I'll look on google earth and see if I can find it! 

Axxx


----------

